# Are Movies from Walmart same as other retailers?



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Call me late but I finally bought myself the BR Matrix box set consisting of the three movies, the anima movie and the obligatory special features disk. Upon starting the first movie I immediately noticed no menu, just the copyright warning then straight to the feature. 

Years ago I thought Walmart screwed with movies to lower cost. I only paid $32.99. At BB it was a few dollars more.

Is what I described the norm for box sets or was my movies Walmartized?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have seen Wal-Mart versions of movies that don't have special features. It makes sense.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I've seen Walmart sell movies that are part of a boxed set where you only get the disc with the movie. "The Big Red One" comes to mind. Disc One is printed on the DVD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah _The Wizard Of Oz_ was sold like that at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Was it BluRay or DVD? I've noticed many Warner Bros BluRays go directly to the main feature.

Oh wait, you did say "BR" which means BluRay. I just pulled out my Matrix BluRay book as well as the Matrix BluRay set. Both go directly to the movie, which seems to be the standard for Warner Bros. releases. 

And, yes, you can laugh at me for having multiple versions of the same movie series. I got the original Matrix when first released in the "snapper" case, then the UltiMatrix DVD set, then the Matrix BluRay book, then the UltiMatrix in BluRay. There are differences between the original DVD release, the Ultimatrix DVD set, and the BluRay set. There is, however, no difference in disc contents between the Matrix BluRay book and the Matrix BluRay set.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Mark Holtz said:


> Was it BluRay or DVD? I've noticed many Warner Bros BluRays go directly to the main feature.
> 
> Oh wait, you did say "BR" which means BluRay. I just pulled out my Matrix BluRay book as well as the Matrix BluRay set. Both go directly to the movie, which seems to be the standard for Warner Bros. releases.
> 
> And, yes, you can laugh at me for having multiple versions of the same movie series. I got the original Matrix when first released in the "snapper" case, then the UltiMatrix DVD set, then the Matrix BluRay book, then the UltiMatrix in BluRay. There are differences between the original DVD release, the Ultimatrix DVD set, and the BluRay set. There is, however, no difference in disc contents between the Matrix BluRay book and the Matrix BluRay set.


Not laughing. I have multiple versions of Ben Hur.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

"MysteryMan" said:


> Not laughing. I have multiple versions of Ben Hur.


Same here. Along with Toy Story, Sound of Music, and a few others. This is not just a BluRay upgrade, but multiple releases where non-movie buffs look at you strangely and ask "Why?" Reminds me of the joke from Men In Black where one of the characters comment about having to get the White album again.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

Personally, I always wished DVDs went right the film instead of the menu. I one wants the menue then it should just be a push of a button.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

markfp said:


> Personally, I always wished DVDs went right the film instead of the menu. I one wants the menue then it should just be a push of a button.


That's one of the reasons I make a backup copy (for person use) of many/most DVDs that I purchase. I make my backup copy go straight to the program material, and I definitrely skip the advertisments and non-skipable content.


----------

